# Pension Fund choice



## Calendar (13 Nov 2008)

Which pension fund should i choose, My choices are limited:

BOI fund or Irish Life Cash. I would prefer cash but BOI are garanteed by the Irish state.

Any advise?


----------



## Dave Vanian (13 Nov 2008)

Bank of Ireland deposits are guaranteed by the Irish state.  Pension funds are not.  

Not nearly enough information in your post for anyone to give meaninful advice.  Relevant information would be your age, risk profile, which Bank of Ireland fund etc.


----------



## Dinarius (13 Nov 2008)

OK.

48, self-employed, no kids. Wife in well paid job with excellent pension.

I have to make my mind up by Monday (as you all know!) and I want my choice to reflect my situation. i.e. able to take a risk with my choice of investment.

I'll have €12k+ to invest.

Suggestions would be very welcome.

Thanks.

D.


----------



## boaber (13 Nov 2008)

Is it a 12K investment into an existing policy?  If so and if you're feeling pressurised to make a choice of investment fund before Nov 17th, then you should probably invest it in the cash option.  You can always decide to switch funds in a week or too when you have made your mind up?

Or are you under pressure to set up a new policy?


----------



## Calendar (24 Nov 2008)

For me, I want my pension as near to 100% risk free as possible. I dont want credit risk or market risk. Geven the choice I'd choose market risk. Are pensions in BOI or Irish Life free from credit risk?


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Nov 2008)

Can you elaborate on what you mean by "credit risk" in this context?


----------



## upport (25 Nov 2008)

Calendar said:


> For me, I want my pension as near to 100% risk free as possible. I dont want credit risk or market risk. Geven the choice I'd choose market risk. Are pensions in BOI or Irish Life free from credit risk?


I'm not sure what you mean by credit risk,but as regards risk free then a cash fund is an option.Irish Life Performance PRSA 'Safe Deposit Fund' is invested in PTSB deposit account and the interest rate is ECB+1% after contribution charge of 3% (for contributions €12k pa and over).The annual management charge 1.35% is waived until January 2010.
I'm an Irish Life employee.


----------



## newtogame (11 Dec 2008)

We have a defined benefit pension but will have just 27 years at retirement.We have been paying 130 euro per month in AVCs but not much in that fund.We are looking at investing more in our pension but only offered Irish Life products through work.If we go outside this would the tax relief be available on a monthly basis to help make it more affordable .Any advice on medium to low risk ,low charge funds.Thanks


----------



## LDFerguson (12 Dec 2008)

You can start an AVC PRSA with any PRSA provider of your choosing.  While the contribution will be paid gross from your bank account, once you claim your tax relief, it is usually given by way of an increase to your tax credits, thus giving you monthly tax relief in effect.  You can claim your Employee PRSI relief after the end of each tax year.


----------



## mask (19 Dec 2008)

H:
    at the moment I am investing 1000 /month into a prsa with eagle star 
    25% of the investment is going into a Dividend growth fund .I am considering reallocating that to another fund , possibly cash.I wonder if anyone has any views on the div. growth funds and their prospects. i am not in the financial industry but with economies declining it looks as if companies will be less profitable and as such dividends would be reduced in line with earnings. Is this a reasonable view  or are there other issues?
Thanks & best regards

mask


----------

